# Messenger and IE problems



## leah

This is my first post and I hope I am posting in the right area  

I am at the end of my rope.  I had msn messenger installed and all was working fine until one day a couple weeks ago.  I clicked on the msn icon on my desktop and absolutely nothing happened - would not even open up.  Around the same time (maybe the exact same time, I'm not even sure anymore) when I went to check my hotmail - it would freeze.  I was using IE at this was the only time it would freeze......

I am running Win 98.  I have removed and reinstalled msn messenger numerous times (have also cleaned any traces of it from the registry).  I have repaired IE.      I have ran Spybot and Adaware and checked for viruses.  I installed Firefox and has since been using that to get into hotmail (with no problems).  

I know there is an answer to this but for the life of me I can't figure it out  

Any and all suggestions are welcome.  At this point, I am willing to try anything............

Thanks


----------



## Buzz1927

Is there any reason for wanting to use IE instead of Firefox?


----------



## elmarcorulz

well when you click the email link in messenger, it uses ie, AFAIK you cant change.

go to www.e-messenger.net for a temporary messenger fix


----------



## leah

I do use Firefox for checking mail but, I was just wondering if my messenger problems were related to IE somehow.

Thanks for the temporary fix..........


----------



## Buzz1927

> I was just wondering if my messenger problems were related to IE somehow


Probably. DownloadHijackthis, run and select "Scan and save logfile" and post the log in Computer Security.


----------



## leah

I've got the log and I am heading over to post it right now - thanks so much.


----------



## leah

I posted and cleaned my log - went to msn download site, tried to install....now it tells me "the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable................."

I did a search for msnmsgs.msi and tried using each one that I found but still no luck.  What in the world am I doing wrong now?


----------



## Cromewell

Try downlaoding and running this http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=290301 then reinstalling messenger.


----------



## leah

Quick question - when i run the cleaner alot of different installations come up which I have to hightlight.  Should I just be highlighting the msn messenger one?

Thanks


----------



## evilxp2800

Yep


----------



## leah

Well, the good news is it got installed.  Bad news is when I click on the icon still - nothing.......................


----------



## Cromewell

When you try to open messenger does the process show up in the task manager?


----------



## leah

nope


----------



## elmarcorulz

have you tried using windows messenger (assuming your using xp)


----------



## leah

I'm actually using Win98


----------



## elmarcorulz

well, forget the windows messenger option


----------



## Cromewell

I suppose you could try using trillian (www.trillian.cc) to log in to messenger, it sounds like you might have some sort of virus/worm but you said you already did a check.


----------



## leah

Yep - I ran spybot, adaware and avg.  I was using Trillian but, my contacts were complaining that it was acting strangely.  For example - they would be sending me messages and were told that I was offline, idle, etc. when in fact I was waiting for them to reply.  Does this make any sence at all?

Also, it seems odd to me that I cant get to my hotmail thru IE - it freezes - could the 2 problems be somehow connected?


----------



## Cromewell

Trillain can autorespond if you are set to away, but that might not be what was happening.

So you can get IE to run but it freezes when opening hotmail or freezes when opening any site?  Also what version of messenger are you using?


----------



## leah

Would it help to do an online scan for a virus?  Could anyone suggest one that I might try?


----------



## Cromewell

Trend Micro has an online scan http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## leah

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Trillain can autorespond if you are set to away, but that might not be what was happening.
> 
> So you can get IE to run but it freezes when opening hotmail or freezes when opening any site?



It freezes only when I open hotmail.  All other sites are fine.

I dont think that was the problem with Trillian - it would sometimes happen when I was right in the middle of a conversation and I was not set to away.


----------



## elmarcorulz

open up task manager, maximize the window, take a screenshot and post it on here. it may be a problem with a program thats running.oh and Save it as a jpeg or itll be a very big file


----------



## leah

Today is not my day, I cant even manage to take a screen shot (keep in mind, if it isnt obvious yet - Im fairly illiterate when it comes to computers  )

Does it help if I tell you what is running?

Explorer
Avgemc
Logitray
Avgcc
Fxsvr2
Lvcomsx
Qttask
Systray
Stimon


----------



## Cromewell

Screen shot is alt + print screen then paste it into something like paint.


> All other sites are fine.


When you say all other sites are fine have you tried other secure sites?


----------



## leah

I sure hope you guys dont get tired of me  

When I press alt + print screen nothing happens - should something come up asking me where to save it?

I can get onto my banking site and ebay just fine............


----------



## Cromewell

you have to open a program like paint and paste the the screen shot into it, it wont ask you anything


----------



## leah

Ok - I'm half way there - I got the screen shot now can you explain to me how to post it here?


----------



## Cromewell

you goto a place like www.imageshack.us and post the image there, then you can get links to the image to post here


----------



## leah

[/IMG]


----------



## leah

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Trend Micro has an online scan http://housecall.trendmicro.com/



I finished the scan and it said it found 1 infected file:

JAVA BYTEVER.A - it tells me it is not cleanable.  What now?


----------



## Cromewell

Everything that is shown as running seems ok.  Try opening windows explorer and going to the msn directory (usually c:\program files\msn messenger) and opening msnmsgr.exe directly
edit: just saw the virus post, I'll have a solution in a few...


----------



## evilxp2800

I couldnt email that fing


----------



## Cromewell

hopefully this helps http://www.smartcomputing.com/edito...5/w1602/06w03/06w03.asp&ArticleID=25459&guid=


----------



## leah

Cromewell said:
			
		

> hopefully this helps http://www.smartcomputing.com/edito...5/w1602/06w03/06w03.asp&ArticleID=25459&guid=



Thanks - I'll try that and see what happens


----------



## leah

OK - It's official, if I wasnt lost before, I sure am now  

The instructions (in a nut shell):

Now you can remove Java.Bytever.A and its associated files. Start Windows in Safe Mode by pressing the F8 key as Windows begins to boot. Start your Web browser and point it to Trend Micro HouseCall, a free online virus scanner, at housecall.trendmicro.com. Click the Scan Now button and follow the on-screen instructions. When it finds a virus, click the Clean button to remove it. (Let HouseCall check your entire system; because Java.Bytever.A works in tandem with other malware, there could be several infected files.) When it is done, restart your computer and return to the System Restore window to re-enable that feature. 


------I can get into Safe Mode thats about it.  Should I be able to get to IE while in Safe Mode because it's not happening.  Also, when I did the virus scan earlier, it told me it was unable to clean it.  I'm so confused


----------



## leah

Cromewell said:
			
		

> Everything that is shown as running seems ok.  Try opening windows explorer and going to the msn directory (usually c:\program files\msn messenger) and opening msnmsgr.exe directly



Still nothing............I'm gonna throw this computer out the window in a minute


----------



## Cromewell

You should be able to load IE in safe mode, pick the option with networking support.  If it doesn't work try firefox.  It should be able to clean the file in safe mode (it was probably in use and therefore locked down by windows during a normal boot).

If for whatever reason it still isn't cleanable, back up anything you want/need to keep, format and reinstall


----------



## Buzz1927

> Should I be able to get to IE while in Safe Mode because it's not happening.


How do you mean its not happening? Does IE not work in safe mode?


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> How do you mean its not happening? Does IE not work in safe mode?



When I open IE in Safe Mode it just keeps saying "cannot find server".


----------



## leah

Cromewell said:
			
		

> You should be able to load IE in safe mode, pick the option with networking support.



I'm afraid my ignorance is showing again.  What do you mean "pick the option with networking support"? Sorry..............


----------



## Cromewell

You should get a menu when you hit F8 to go into safe mode, it should have some options, one of them will say 'Safe Mode With Networking Support' or something to the likes of that.


----------



## leah

The options that I have after pressing F8 are:

Normal
Logged
Safe Mode
Step by step confirmation
Command prompt only
Safe mode command prompt only


----------



## Buzz1927

Might sound daft, but have you got an anti-virus? Try scanning with it in safe mode.


----------



## evilxp2800

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> How do you mean its not happening? Does IE not work in safe mode?




When  you load up in Safe Mode You Dont get no internet Access what so ever so that why you cant access anything .....


----------



## evilxp2800

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Might sound daft, but have you got an anti-virus? Try scanning with it in safe mode.




Try going here www.grisoft.com -AVG Antivirus 
www.avast.com Avast Antivirus 
www.zonelabs.com -Zonealarm Firewall 
errm 

http://www.download.com/3000-2144-10045910.html Adaware SE Spyware Scanner 

Please Try these as they may help


----------



## evilxp2800

leah said:
			
		

> The options that I have after pressing F8 are:
> 
> Normal
> Logged
> *(Safe Mode)*
> Step by step confirmation
> Command prompt only
> Safe mode command prompt only




Yea Select Safe Mode ....the one in bold


----------



## evilxp2800

Cromewell said:
			
		

> You should get a menu when you hit F8 to go into safe mode, it should have some options, one of them will say 'Safe Mode With Networking Support' or something to the likes of that.




You can use F8 or Ctrl ...or easier option is to switch Pc on and off for 10 times and it will bring that menu up lol


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Might sound daft, but have you got an anti-virus? Try scanning with it in safe mode.



I use AVG - it didnt even pick up on the virus that the other scan caught.


----------



## leah

evilxp2800 said:
			
		

> Yea Select Safe Mode ....the one in bold



But, I was trying to get into Safe Mode with networking so that I could do an online virus scan and hopefully it would delete the virus.  I did the scan and it got 1 virus.........the only way (from instructions) is to redo the scan while in safe mode.


----------



## Buzz1927

Download the free trial of Kaspersky. Run it in safe mode, should take care of it.


----------



## Buzz1927

> When you load up in Safe Mode You Dont get no internet Access


Not sure what you mean by this.


----------



## evilxp2800

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Not sure what you mean by this.




When u boot into Safe Mode your internet Wont work ...i have done it .and it dont work ...


----------



## evilxp2800

OK well i dont know what ur trying to do ...


----------



## Buzz1927

Well i'm writing this in safe mode.


----------



## elmarcorulz

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Well i'm writing this in safe mode.


your using xp, hes using '98, if i remember correctly, the safe mode in 98 didnt have networking features. the only thing i can think of, is do what cromwell said, back up and reinstall windows


----------



## Buzz1927

> your using xp, hes using '98, if i remember correctly, the safe mode in 98 didnt have networking features. the only thing i can think of, is do what cromwell said, back up and reinstall windows


Sorry, this was directed at evilxp, who's running xp but doesn't know how to use the net in safe mode.


----------



## Buzz1927

leah, I looked into this a bit more, its not a virus, although it is malicious. Clearing the Java cache will sort it.


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> leah, I looked into this a bit more, its not a virus, although it is malicious. Clearing the Java cache will sort it.



Wonderful ------- now, how do I do this?


----------



## Buzz1927

Not really sure in 98. In xp its start>control panel>java. Have a look and let us know.


----------



## leah

I found it - am I supposed to delete temporary internet files?  It says I should be an advanced user to do this - now Im in trouble - lol


----------



## Buzz1927

Its ok to delete them.


----------



## evilxp2800

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Well i'm writing this in safe mode.




Well you cant Be because Windows XP Dont Support Internet In Safe Mode ..i have Treid on my Computer and its dont work


----------



## elmarcorulz

evilxp2800 said:
			
		

> Well you cant Be because Windows XP Dont Support Internet In Safe Mode ..i have Treid on my Computer and its dont work


yes it does, select the option safe mode with networking. im with cable broadband though, dont know if it makes a difference though


----------



## evilxp2800

Wateva ....Noob ...


----------



## elmarcorulz

evilxp2800 said:
			
		

> Wateva ....Noob ...


LOL, 2 people have proven you wrong, i could take a screenshot if ya want


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Its ok to delete them.



Done  

Any more ideas on what I can try to get this msn and IE problem solved?

Thanks


----------



## Buzz1927

Someone on another forum had the same problem as you. This was the advice given.
 1. Exit MSN Messenger completely.
2. Click Start, the Run, type regedit and click OK.
3. Navigate to:
MyComputer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MSNMessenger
4. Click (don't double-click) the MSNMessenger key. It should simply highlight the name.
5. Go to the Edit menu and click Delete. Click Yes to confirm the operation.
6. Install MSN Messenger 7.x or 6 and sign in!
7. Done


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Someone on another forum had the same problem as you. This was the advice given.
> 1. Exit MSN Messenger completely.
> 2. Click Start, the Run, type regedit and click OK.
> 3. Navigate to:
> MyComputer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MSNMessenger
> 4. Click (don't double-click) the MSNMessenger key. It should simply highlight the name.
> 5. Go to the Edit menu and click Delete. Click Yes to confirm the operation.
> 6. Install MSN Messenger 7.x or 6 and sign in!
> 7. Done



Thanks Buzz - I'll give it a try


----------



## evilxp2800

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> LOL, 2 people have proven you wrong, i could take a screenshot if ya want




no im not bothered


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Someone on another forum had the same problem as you. This was the advice given.
> 1. Exit MSN Messenger completely.
> 2. Click Start, the Run, type regedit and click OK.
> 3. Navigate to:
> MyComputer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\MSNMessenger
> 4. Click (don't double-click) the MSNMessenger key. It should simply highlight the name.
> 5. Go to the Edit menu and click Delete. Click Yes to confirm the operation.
> 6. Install MSN Messenger 7.x or 6 and sign in!
> 7. Done



Hmmm...this is interesting...I got to MyComputer\HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software - thats it.  The software file was empty?  Whats up with that?


----------



## Buzz1927

Weird. See what you get in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software.


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Weird. See what you get in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software.



There I have - MSN, MSN6 and MSNMessenger - should I delete them all?


----------



## Buzz1927

Well, the instructions from the other forum said MSNmessenger. Try that first and see if it works, if not you could try the others.


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Well, the instructions from the other forum said MSNmessenger. Try that first and see if it works, if not you could try the others.



Thank you for not losing patience with me.  I ended up deleting all of them - still nothing.


----------



## Buzz1927

Might be because you couldn't do it in CURRENT_USER. I'll see if I can find any other ideas.


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Might be because you couldn't do it in CURRENT_USER. I'll see if I can find any other ideas.



Thanks Buzz  

What about this that I found on another forum---

" 
Why use msn messenger at all,its really designed to be used with internet 
explorer on msn (a dial-up ISP),you should delete msn messenger,download 
and reinstall messenger 4.7 for xp,you can also go to downloads at microsoft, 
use the scroll bar,scroll to windows messenger,dwnload 4.7,then look for 
msn add-in.This lets you use the benifits of msn messenger w/o installing it. 

"

Not sure if I am reading this right.  Keep in mind I am using Win98 and not xp but, is it possible something like this might work for me?


----------



## Buzz1927

I don't know if that'd work, it says "for xp". Couldn't hurt to try, or maybe you can find an alternative here.


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> I don't know if that'd work, it says "for xp". Couldn't hurt to try, or maybe you can find an alternative here.



I just talked to a friend of mine and he suggested I download and run anti-vere (sp?) has anyone heard of this or know where I can download from?

Thanks

Edit - nevermind - found it - its called AntiVir


----------



## Buzz1927

You could also try running Crapcleaner. If you want to keep any cookies, go to options>cookies, and move what you want to keep to the right.


----------



## evilxp2800

leah said:
			
		

> I just talked to a friend of mine and he suggested I download and run anti-vere (sp?) has anyone heard of this or know where I can download from?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit - nevermind - found it - its called AntiVir




Its maybe a good idea to ask your friend .as he told you to download it ...


----------



## evilxp2800

Did u get ur msn messanger working because if you goto www.mess.be dont mess ..Mess with messanger ...and there should be a none install version of msn messanger i will find it give me 30mins

Edit : try this one replace ment for msn but still supports Msn Account s 

http://www.cracksoft.net/downloads/GillyMessenger-Full.exe


----------



## leah

evilxp2800 said:
			
		

> Its maybe a good idea to ask your friend .as he told you to download it ...



Yes, in an ideal world that would have worked - however, he went out


----------



## Buzz1927

It is AntiVir. You can download it here. Although I don't think a virus is the problem, it would have shown up in your hijackthis log.


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> It is AntiVir. You can download it here. Although I don't think a virus is the problem, it would have shown up in your hijackthis log.



I downloaded and ran the program in Safe Mode.  It did find 2 trojans.  However, you are right - they were not the cause of my problems


----------



## leah

evilxp2800 said:
			
		

> Did u get ur msn messanger working because if you goto www.mess.be dont mess ..Mess with messanger ...and there should be a none install version of msn messanger i will find it give me 30mins
> 
> Edit : try this one replace ment for msn but still supports Msn Account s
> 
> http://www.cracksoft.net/downloads/GillyMessenger-Full.exe



Thanks for the info.  I have been using msn web messenger and I tried trillian.  I know that there are other messengers out there but, it's gotten to the point where it is a matter of principal    I want my msn messenger 7.0 back and I want it back now!!!!!!!!  

Rant over


----------



## Buzz1927

Have you tried it with Messenger 6?


----------



## leah

Buzz1927 said:
			
		

> Have you tried it with Messenger 6?



Just tried it now - no luck.


----------



## Buzz1927

I think you need to post on a dedicated messenger forum. Try here.


----------



## dynamitecid99

leah, I MIGHT know you're problem. Just boot your computer up competely normal. When  it comes on (i mean when the desktop shows up) press ctrl+alt+del, and open the task manager. Then end EVERY task you do not need. I'm not sure what those programs were you were running but do NOT end "Explorer" or "systray" you should only have like 3 or 4 tasks running. Then try opening messenger.


----------



## Buzz1927

> but do NOT end "Explorer" or "systray"


Or AV and firewall.


----------



## leah

dynamitecid99 said:
			
		

> leah, I MIGHT know you're problem. Just boot your computer up competely normal. When  it comes on (i mean when the desktop shows up) press ctrl+alt+del, and open the task manager. Then end EVERY task you do not need. I'm not sure what those programs were you were running but do NOT end "Explorer" or "systray" you should only have like 3 or 4 tasks running. Then try opening messenger.



Thanks for the suggestion - I tried - no luck...........


----------



## leah

Just wondering......

I still have msn messenger installed.

Someone on another site seemed to be having the same problem as I am.  It was suggested that they:

1) Start>Run
2) Type %windir% press enter
3) Open Application and then open Microsoft folder
4) Click on MSN Messenger and delete it.

Does it mean anything that I do not have MSN Messenger in the Microsoft folder - yet it is apparantly installed?


----------



## Cromewell

it's possible, and worth a shot, if it doesn't work at least you can say you tried it.  have you tried going to c:\program files\MSN Messenger and opening the exe file directly?


----------



## leah

Cromewell said:
			
		

> it's possible, and worth a shot, if it doesn't work at least you can say you tried it.  have you tried going to c:\program files\MSN Messenger and opening the exe file directly?



Nope - won't open from there either


----------



## Cromewell

this might be the way to go then, I think everyone is running out of ideas or already has  http://support.msn.com/contactus_emailsupport.aspx?productkey=messenger&ct=eformfree


----------



## leah

Cromewell said:
			
		

> this might be the way to go then, I think everyone is running out of ideas or already has  http://support.msn.com/contactus_emailsupport.aspx?productkey=messenger&ct=eformfree




I've contacted them - thanks for the link.

Thanks to everyone for all their time, suggestions and patience.  When I hear back I will post here to let you know what happened.


----------



## Cromewell

It'll be good/interesting to find out what the fix is, it's hard to really troubleshoot over a forum.


----------

